# What do you think?



## georgiac9 (Feb 13, 2016)

I have used several online calculators to figure out when I ovulated this month. Most of the calculators had dates ranging from February 9 to February 12. I had unprotected sex twice with the same person on February 12. If I had ovulated on February 9, 10, 11, or 12, what would be the possibility of me getting pregnant?


----------



## VsAngela (Aug 12, 2015)

bumping this thread


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

An ovum is viable for about 24hrs after it is released. If you ovulated on the 9th or 10th then you probably aren't pregnant. If you ovulated on the 11th or 12th then your chances are probably about 17-25%.

Unfortunately that is all largely meaningless as you either are or aren't pregnant. I'd suggest you get an early pregnancy test, in Australia they are called Clear Blue and are digital, and do it on the 22nd.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

